# Hows this nitrous setup?



## Theo15 (Nov 8, 2010)

hey everyone, ive been doing some research on nitrous for the ls2 and i came up with this setup. First off as of now the car is bone stock 06 M6 with 18k miles. Just wanted to know if im missing anything or anything you would reccomend. I plan to run a 100 shot

NOS LS2 Nitrous Plate System
Nitrous Outlet Custom GTO Switch Panels
MicroEdge Nitrous Controller
MicroEdge+ Progressive Nitrous Controller Upgrade 
NOS Nitrous DUAL Purge Kit 
NOS Nitrous Bottle Heater 
NOS Bottle Valve Opener 
NGK BR7EF 3346 spark plugs


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I would check out Nitro Dave's website. Tons of good into and kits there.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I highly recommend the Microedge controller. I used it for a little while running a small shot of nitrous. I personally would not use nitrous without it. I like the failsafes and it is very versatile for however you want to run your nitrous. You need to be pretty serious about wanting to run nitrous because running it consistantly takes a little bit of planning because you have to worry about bottle pressure especially on a wet system. Look into a nano system. Running a bottle heater half the time I would go way rich before the end of the run and the car would just stop pulling. I just got tired of tinkering with a nitrous system every time i went to the track so i took all of that crap off of the car.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

From what I have seen the LSX engines run well with direct 
port nitrous kits.I highly recommend the NOS "NOSzzle" direct
port nitrous kit.Also get all the safety equitment and a good tune.


----------

